

Get to know Firebird in 2 minutes - EastSmith
http://www.firebirdnews.org/docs/fb2min.html

======
jupiter
We had Interbase (which is Firedbirds predecessor) as our customer information
and warehouse system. It's incredibly robust and (at least on Linux) quite
fast. We chose it because it already supported triggers when Mysql did not,
allowing us to put the complete business logic into the db rather than into
desktop applications. Today I'd prefer Mysql (now that it also supports
triggers) because it's faster, you get better support and it's default for
most frameworks.

------
mosburger
I've always been intrigued by Firebird, but I've always wondered... who uses
it? Does anybody know any medium to enterprise sized users of Firebird? The
feature list is pretty impressive, but I'm still not sure why you'd choose it
over MySQL or PostgreSQL, even after reading this list.

I guess licensing and footprint aren't that big of a deal to me. Perhaps
that's enough for some niche of users?

~~~
EastSmith
Who is using FB? <http://www.firebirdnews.org/?cat=9>

~~~
mosburger
I appreciate the effort, honestly I do, but even though that page is entitled
"Who is using FB?" it appears to be a list of firebird enhancements and how-to
blogs. I'd kinda like to see "company foo.com chooses firebird as its portal's
RDBMS," or "company XYZ uses firebird as its embedded database engine," and I
can't say that I've ever seen anything like that. Although, in all honesty,
I've never tried very hard to find that information. :)

------
deathbyzen
Firebird: The Name Eternally Re-Used

~~~
graywh
What do you mean? There's the Pontiac car. And Mozilla temporarily used the
name for the Phoenix/Firebird/Firefox project but changed because the database
was already using the name.

~~~
deathbyzen
Just joking! :)

~~~
graywh
Guess I need to turn up the sarcasm sensors!

